# What is he?



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

We are fostering (possible adoption down the road) a dog that they are calling an American Bulldog Mix. I see that in it but I also see something else. Pit maybe??? Any ideas?


----------



## boxermommy3 (Apr 20, 2011)

i can't tell either what does her fur feel like??


----------



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

It was course and a little rough feeling.


----------



## diamondsmommy (Sep 17, 2011)

I also see some pit he is cute either way =)


----------



## Ms. HoundDog (Sep 20, 2011)

That head... those ears and coat...! Look up 'Basenji dog'  Especially with those cute little forehead wrinkles! ^_^


----------

